# devilspie2 linker errors



## ransomw (Nov 18, 2018)

hey, so it's good to be here.  i'm finding most of the programs i use port from debian fairly smoothly.  particularly like the dead-simple

```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```
 setup and related stuff that pretty much obviates a lot of my dotfiles ...

... i'm amazed at the effort to keep so many programs updated and running on a different kernel ...

... that said, there's one program, devilspie2 , that's not available.  even though i don't know what i'm doing outside of userland yet, i tried to build from source.  first, i realized that i needed to run gmake instead of make (already probably a sign that i don't know what i'm doing).  then i installed all the deps and added a bunch of directories to the include path


```
LOCAL_CFLAGS=$(STD_CFLAGS) $(DEPRECATED) $(CFLAGS) $(LIB_CFLAGS) -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/lua51
```

when i got build errors about headers not being found (this is obviously more ick).

then i started added some directories to the linker path


```
LOCAL_LDFLAGS=$(STD_CFLAGS) $(LDFLAGS) $(STD_LDFLAGS) -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/gcc7 -L/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0
```

and even with these and various other -L<path> entries to this line , the


```
$(BIN)/$(NAME):
```

rule gives a lot of "undefined reference" errors.

i barely understand the gnu toolchain.  i have no idea what is going on with clang -- and much of freebsd at large for that matter.  what do i need to do in order to get this program to build?

alternately (and this can be moved to a separate topic if necessary -- porting the devilspie2 lua to devilspie s-exps is feasible), why does


```
(if (is (application_name) "zathura") (set_workspace 1))
```

not move windows around in xmonad in the devilspie program installed by pkg?


```
devilspie -d <file_path>
```

confirms that the s-exp gets loaded, but the window doesn't change desktops/workspaces as it does on debian with devilspie2.


----------

